
Why Functional Programming Matters - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyR04U66z7E
======
vyodaiken
[http://www.yodaiken.com/2016/12/22/computer-science-as-a-
sch...](http://www.yodaiken.com/2016/12/22/computer-science-as-a-scholarly-
discipline/)

